# CATIA v6 2009 x86



## ahmed shawky (18 يوليو 2010)

برنامج رااااااااااااااائع للتصميم وقد لاحظت ان بعض الاعضاء تطلب هذا البرنامج
البرنامج على لنك واحد للتحميل عن طريق التورنت​ 




 



للتحميل​ 
http://jumbofiles.com/13owi1t6x5gq​ 



بعد تحميل الملف عليك استخدام هذا البرنامج لمن لا يملكه
http://download.utorrent.com/2.0.2/utorrent.exe​ 

اتمنى ان ينال البرنامج رضاكم وان تستفيدوا منه قدر الامكان​


----------



## ديدين (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed shawky (23 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## abdellah_eng (13 أبريل 2011)

ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى الملف غير موجود


----------



## أمين بكري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

أنصح جميع مهندسي التصميم والانتاج بالتعلم واستخدام هذا البرنامج لأنه يملك قدرات عالية جدا يمكنه توفير الوقت بشكل كبير مقارنة بالبرامج الاخرى


----------



## mohamed11426 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الحبيب الملف غير موجود رجاء اعادة رفعه او رفعه في ماكن اخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## dolamag (13 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو التعديل


----------



## ali_hamza (27 يونيو 2013)

ممكن اعاده رفع الملف


----------

